

Show HN: Thrive: a personal, actionable, vision board. - alexshye
https://www.thrivegood.com/

======
dbm44
Very nicely designed.

I would be tempted to make the register link at the top right more prominent.
You have to scroll quite a bit to get to the register button at the bottom.
Having it more visible above the fold should help your signups

~~~
alexshye
Yes, maybe the navigation bar isn't necessary for the login page and both the
login and registration should be more prominent. Thanks for the feedback!

------
alexshye
Hello HN!

I quit my job in April 2012 to pick up web development. The HN community has
been great for learning and startup inspiration, so I figure its time to share
what I've been working on.

Here's what one could call my first real web app. Look forward to your
feedback!

I also wrote up a blog post introducing the site a little here:

<http://thrivegood.wordpress.com/2012/09/25/thrive-is-alive/>

------
steem
"actionable" is the keyword. :) Love this idea

~~~
alexshye
Thanks!

------
hackerchic
Nice! This is a beautifully designed app!

~~~
alexshye
Thanks.. If you have any feedback or questions about anything, let me know!

